# Install img freezes before booting.



## driker (Dec 2, 2018)

I have attempted to install FreeBSD.  The usb stick begins booting up but eventually locks up every time.  Right when it says "time counter ticks every 1.000msec".

Has this happened to anyone?  Anyone know of any fixes? 

Hardware is thinkpad e585 with ryzen 7 2700u and I'm installing the img from usb.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 2, 2018)

I had to make a disk for the build I just did. I usually use the .img but had an issue with it this time. I attributed it to using a new machine to build FreeBSD and burned a disk1.iso that did the job.


----------

